# Wanted 18×10 or 10.5 j wheels et15



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

As above need a set ASAP BNR34 fitment if anyone or anyone know any selling a set 

Thanks 😊


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Did you get my message..?


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Did you get my message..?


Naa bro


----------

